# Steepest Street in the World, Would You Want To Live on Baldwin Street?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

Not me!  I wouldn't like walking, driving or living on that street in New Zealand.  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2008/0...532b476881fb930&at_ab=per-2&at_pos=4&at_tot=5



> Located in the city of Dunedin, in southern New Zealand, the Baldwin Street has earned the distinction of being the steepest street in the world. This 350 meters long street begins with a moderate slope and then climbs steeply to reach a maximum slope of 1:2.86 or 19 degrees! The street is so steep that it's surface had to be laid with concrete instead of asphalt otherwise on a warm day the tar would flow down the slope!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

No thanks!  You'd hope your car's hand brake worked really, really well!

Coincidentally, my DH's cousin and family who live in Sydney are visiting Dunedin right now.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 18, 2015)

Been there. Went up and down again in a bus. mg:

Edited - I just remembered that we did not come down in the bus.
At the top of the hill we threw a left turn.

My memory of that street is that we were told that Dunedin was planned by someone 
who was not familiar with the terrain and he laid it out on a plan without contours.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> No thanks!  You'd hope your car's hand brake worked really, really well!
> 
> Coincidentally, my DH's cousin and family who live in Sydney are visiting Dunedin right now.



I agree!   If your husband's cousin takes a photo on that street, please share it with us.   A street like that wouldn't work by me with the snowy and icy winters, you couldn't walk or drive I'm sure.  Reminds me of these people with mountains homes perched up high, and their driveway is like that street only many times narrow and dirt, always thought those folks were crazy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

Not me..  I have a phobia of steep hills in cars..


----------



## ndynt (Apr 18, 2015)

My stomach lurched just looking at the picture from the top of the street.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

I remember crossing the Cascade mountains driving a heavily loaded rental truck. Descending the western slope I was just scared to death all the way down. Steep roads, not thanks.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 18, 2015)

When I was a kid we went to visit relative in Dubuque Iowa.  They have some pretty steep streets..  I used to make my dad let me out of the car and I walked up or down..


----------



## Falcon (Apr 18, 2015)

They should install an escape/crash net at the bottom.  Like for trucks going down hill in case their brakes fail.


----------



## John C (Apr 18, 2015)

Now that's what you call really steep.  I remember in the 'old days' some cars were equipped with a 'hill holder' which would keep the car from going backward when you stopped behind a car going uphill.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 18, 2015)

John C said:


> Now that's what you call really steep.  I remember in the 'old days' some cars were equipped with a 'hill holder' which would keep the car from going backward when you stopped behind a car going uphill.



Right a hill holder was a clamp on the drive shaft.  That hill would get a soap box derby car up to 200 mph! *LOL*


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree!   If your husband's cousin takes a photo on that street, please share it with us.   A street like that wouldn't work by me with the snowy and icy winters, you couldn't walk or drive I'm sure.  Reminds me of these people with mountains homes perched up high, and their driveway is like that street only many times narrow and dirt, always thought those folks were crazy.



I will look through the ones he's posted on FB but i think most are scenic. Just remember him mentioning Dunedin.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 19, 2015)

Glad my wife never saw it.

She had a penchant for freewheeling her bike down hills.

Unfortunately her sense of distance wasn't good and she usually braked too late and still had a fair bit of speed at the bottom!

Most years we needed the first aid kit I carried for just such occasions at least once!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 19, 2015)

Went through cousin's NZ photos and he had a few from Dunedin but didn't see this street.  I've asked him if he saw it and if he took any. His photos are renewing my interest in visiting NZ!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Apr 19, 2015)

So steep, of course would be great fun to ride down on a bike but murder to try and ride up.  We have some short hills here that are pretty steep and I had to get off the bike and walk up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Apr 19, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not me..  I have a phobia of steep hills in cars..



Me, too. It might be irrational of me, but not _completely _irrational


----------

